# OT: Hey Twink......



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

Post by Twinkie:
"I'm going to make probably the most boldest statement I've ever made since being a member of this message board. I am going to say that the Cavs will win the Finals in 6 games against the Spurs. I feel they can effectively match up with the Spurs but exploit key mismatches at certain positions. Probably the biggest mismatch of all is Larry Hughes. He has shown the ability to contain one star in Chauncey Billups and I feel he can do so again with 2 of the Spurs big 3. Strategically speaking, I'd use Larry on Ginobli since he's the most aggressive of the Spurs offensively and somewhat of the teams trump card. He effectively neutralizes Ginobli and that at least helps lengthen the series (see the Suns).

I think what effectively gives the Cavs more than just a fighting chance is Daniel Gibson. He's going to have to show up on away games but his offensive ability allows him to give Parker fits defensively. More than just a solid and clutch jumpshot, Gibson has shown the ability to attack the basket and do so well. The last PG that did both with a scorers mentality also trumped Parker inidividually speaking, and his name was Stephon Marbury. When he sits, Eric Snow who is a stopper defensively comes into the game. Although Snow isn't fast enough to keep up with Parker, he's smart enough to keep him in front of him and pester him.

If they effectively manage to disrupt Parker, the series is won because their goes their offensive attack since Duncan is dependent on the ball being placed in certain positions for him to be effective. LeBron has the ability to score the ball in many different sets so I expect a repeat performance that he had in the Eastern Conference Finals because Bowen is not big enough to handle him. We saw Bonzi Wells and Ron Artest have great series with the Kings against the Spurs largely because Bowen was not big enough to contain their physical play. Another dagger in the coffin for the Spurs is the fact that Gooden is a mobile big man that can hit jumpers. I'm not saying he is of this level but he is capable of being the jump shooting big man that the Spurs have issues containing (see Dirk Nowitizki).

Anyway, this is how I think this series will play out if Mike Brown looks to exploit the mismatches he has at his disposal."

ROFLMAO....nice analysis....good call


----------



## Roca (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Hey Twink......*

This is the wrong place for it, pm him or put it in the personal boards!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Hey Twink......*

Actually this is the right place to put it, he made the original thread in this forum. I'm just going to place an OT in front of the subject title.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Hey Twink......*

LMAO @ prediction






USSKittyHawk said:


> Actually this is the right place to put it, he made the original thread in this forum. I'm just going to place an OT in front of the subject title.


i know right....

roca, who are you?...break out:biggrin:


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

What more can I say than...OPPS!!!!!!!! I still think if Anderson Vareajo passes the ball like he should of in game 3 that this series would have been much different. Probably not the Cavs winning the series kind of different but much more closer than what it turned out to be. Anyway, I'm eating crow right now so have your fun.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

dont worry twink not every1 is right all the time, it takes some guts to put yourself on the limb.


something some on this board know little about,


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Grinch with the cheap one...*

typical. Post has absolutely NOTHING to do with you but feel free to jump in and try to make an ally. Twinkie is quite capable of defending himself. The post was a light-hearted stab at him. Go buy a mirror, whiner.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Grinch with the cheap one...*



alphaorange said:


> typical. Post has absolutely NOTHING to do with you but feel free to jump in and try to make an ally. Twinkie is quite capable of defending himself. The post was a light-hearted stab at him. Go buy a mirror, whiner.


what do i have to whine about ?

your less than impressive basketball knowledge...thats funny you could be the next lenny bruce with your comedy.

and once again you think its all about you(where did i hear that from)....you'll notice if you re-read my post my supposed cheap shot was plural(the 'some' was used not some1 you may need to take 1 of those elder folks learning annexes on language arts), not automatically about you at all, i guess you have a guilty conscience about something.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Bull......*

and you know it. Don't your feet get tired from all the dancing you do?


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Yeah thats a pretty bad predication. Cavs are not even in the Spurs league. But ive had bad predications before too lol.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

LARRY HUGHES CONTAINED CHAUNCEY BILLUPS??! Don't kid me, the NBA is RIGGED.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Now there's a bright statement.....*

Let's see.....have a team that most people find boring and tune out (Spurs) or have LJ in the limelight for 6-7 games...hmmm. If it was fixed, there would not have been any Spurs sweep. The league would have kept LJ's face plastered all over everything for 6 games minimum. Cleveland sucks, but Detroit didn't do anything to win. BTW, Hughes is a good defender when he wants to be. 

Not mention that the 2 top draft picks would have ended up in the East, if it was fixed.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Da Grinch said:


> dont worry twink not every1 is right all the time, it takes some guts to put yourself on the limb.
> 
> 
> something some on this board know little about,


Thanks for being honest Grinch because I'm really eating crow from all sides, personnel life and this message board, for that prediction, LOL. Everyone trying to act like they never got one wrong. Still though, it looked like a pretty bad prediction and I'll be the first to admit it. I just did not think Hughes would be as hurt as he was and figured the Cavs would be more versatile with their game plan. Anyway, there is always next year.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Grinch with the cheap one...*



alphaorange said:


> typical. Post has absolutely NOTHING to do with you but feel free to jump in and try to make an ally. Twinkie is quite capable of defending himself. The post was a light-hearted stab at him. Go buy a mirror, whiner.


All the Grinch did was tell me that it was alright to be wrong and that other people have a problem doing so. How does that equate to you taking a shot at him? Seems to me as though your not the one capable of taking a "light-hearted stab" even when it's not directed to you.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*There is Nothing light-hearted about Grinch*

Dude is a spinning dancing word-smith. He almost never offers any proof of anything he says. His post was clearly designed to help add an ally. I'm surprised if you would fall for it. His lack of actual BBall knowledge is surpassed only by his arrogance.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*you take this stuff waaaaay too seriously*



alphaorange said:


> Dude is a spinning dancing word-smith. He almost never offers any proof of anything he says. His post was clearly designed to help add an ally. I'm surprised if you would fall for it. His lack of actual BBall knowledge is surpassed only by his arrogance.


i proved what i say is true , i provided a link in that other thread which is still far more you have done...and i'm still waiting for your proof in that thread by the way.

but enough about other threads.

me and twink are cool but i dont need to come to his aid anymore then he needs to come to mine we are both grown men who are very capable of standing on our own defending our positions and questioning others.

predictions are a part of this board , going out on limb are as well and i like to encourage it , i certainly make my share of them ...I'm not_ always _right.

and whats this ally talk ?, are we at war? is there some sort of skirmish i am not aware of going on...are you the insurgents i need to be worried about that the president talks about?

is there some battle raging, i dont think so and there wont be one , i dont mind passionate discussions but you are taking this too far.

this is a message board on basketball not saving private ryan .

I take this with a grain of salt , i suggest you do the same.

in other words...:chill:


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*I am fully chilled...*

I am fine. I just like stats qualified...statements with citations...and opinions stated as opinions. Its frustrating when people don't know how the hell to interpret anything they see. You take things right at the letter of the law when convenient and sometimes as a general meaning .....when convenient. And THAT is just a way of dancing.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: I am fully chilled...*



alphaorange said:


> I am fine. I just like stats qualified...statements with citations...and opinions stated as opinions. Its frustrating when people don't know how the hell to interpret anything they see. You take things right at the letter of the law when convenient and sometimes as a general meaning .....when convenient. And THAT is just a way of dancing.


you really aren't 1 to talk mr."When Arena signed with Washington, he was coming off a 18ppg, 3.5 TO, 43%fg season, and you think his quirkiness was the reason he had so few suitors? ROFLMAO...."


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*My point....*

was that even though he had a good season and it was widely believed he would improve, the FACT that he was going to ask a minimum of 7 mil and upwards of 9 mil, pushed most suitors (including Denver) away. Most felt it was too much money. I found only one article that even mentioned the quirkiness you did. It was ONE skipped practice...the lick was on his GFs face during a "kiss cam"...just fun/funny/harmless stuff..He's different, but he is loved and respected. Money issue...nothing more.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: There is Nothing light-hearted about Grinch*



alphaorange said:


> Dude is a spinning dancing word-smith. He almost never offers any proof of anything he says. His post was clearly designed to help add an ally. I'm surprised if you would fall for it. His lack of actual BBall knowledge is surpassed only by his arrogance.


No offense but I believe he's made alot more sense on topics than alot of other people I've talked to regarding them. Maybe we need to start reading the same posts. And no, their is no conspiracy to form some sort of Alliance to oust you from whatever you think you have claimed.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Uhh......*

What?


No offense taken.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm closing this, because this thread has taken a complete U Turn, some people take this message board stuff way too seriously, by throwing little insults and subliminal messages, give it rest no one really cares, if you don't want to debate a poster just ignore them, and let's get back to talking about basketball.


----------

